# American Gigolo



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A bit of a long shot...but let's try....

I'd like to know the name of the song (and the artist) being played when Richard Gere is laying out his clothes on his bed in the 1980's film "American Gigolo".







Don't bother googling for the soundtrack, it is not on it









If you know the film, you'll know this scene....one of the most memorable bits of the film. Someone has suggested it might be a Smokey Robinson song....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wasn't it Blondie and "Call Me" ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Wasn't it Blondie and "Call Me" ?


No, that was the opening title track.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just had a look at Amazon.com ... most of teh album is instrumental but it does have to songs ... "Call Me" by Blondie and "Love and Passion" by Cheryl Barnes .... could it be "Love and Passion"?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have just had a look at Amazon.com ... most of teh album is instrumental but it does have to songs ... "Call Me" by Blondie and "Love and Passion" by Cheryl Barnes .... could it be "Love and Passion"?










you didn't read my post John







I have poured through all the listed Soundtrack albums and listened to all the music samples of each track....but the track I'm after is not on these Soundtrack albums









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005BJJ...boutThisProduct

Cheers

Hawkey --- The Sussex Gigolo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have just had a look at Amazon.com ... most of teh album is instrumental but it does have to songs ... "Call Me" by Blondie and "Love and Passion" by Cheryl Barnes .... could it be "Love and Passion"?
> ...


I didnt Google I Amazoned









I wish you hadnt posted this it is really bugging me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I wish you hadnt posted this it is really bugging me


And me...it's a superb track.

I recorded the film the other night...onto my Humax PVR Hard Disk...so in theory (







), I should be able to get it onto my PC, and then a small clip up onto RLT...never tried that though.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Then again, you could always come round to my pad and watch me at _work_, I'm sure I could put a bit of music on for you


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been ging through my Smokey CD's and I think that "The Love I Saw In You Was Just A Mirage" is the song









Cammy why would I want to watch you arresting someone to music?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I looked out the track I use when me and the Mrs. are 'intimate'. Unfortunately it's not the one you are after Hawkey......It's 'It only takes a minute girl', by Take That!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have been ging through my Smokey CD's and I think that "The Love I Saw In You Was Just A Mirage" is the song


Hey John...You're Right.







:yes:














:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:









http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?...m=lk_all4oldies

Brilliant, you obviously remember the scene....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have been ging through my Smokey CD's and I think that "The Love I Saw In You Was Just A Mirage" is the song
> ...


Yes Paul I remembered the scene ..... I was a 23 year old miner at the time .... the fantasy of having dozens of Armani suits and getting paid to shag rich women was much talked about "down t'pit" .... it seemed infinitely more preferable to what we were doing









Cammy you are a man after my own heart








.... why wast time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Yes Paul I remembered the scene ..... I was a 23 year old miner at the time .... the fantasy of having dozens of Armani suits and getting paid to shag rich women was much talked about "down t'pit" .... it seemed infinitely more preferable to what we were doing


I was a student at the time, living in Sheffield. I had a gorgeous girlfriend and I remember going to see this double bill : "The Bitch" with Joan Collins and "American Gigolo" with Richard Gere.....we queued outside the cinema for hours but didn't get in....cant remember what we did instead.

Few weeks later she gave me the elbow...never liked her anyway


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Glad to see that everything turned out well.









Cammy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have been ging through my Smokey CD's and I think that "The Love I Saw In You Was Just A Mirage" is the song


Release in 1964 --- 42 years ago














when Hamilton Electrics ruled


----------

